# Jammed xbox dvd tray



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone else had this problem? The tray wont eject normally - so I have searched the net and found the way to open it manually with a paper-clip. Has happened in the past with success, but on this occasion it aint budging!

Anyone with tips (apart from throwing it out the window!!)?


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

my mates elite does it all the time, sometimes you have to give it some to get it moving.....good luck


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

i remember when i worked for apple one of our techincal documents stated asking the customer to insert a plastic card (read bank/creditcard) into the gap to release the jammed tray lol try that it might help?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The paper clip release isn't meant to work forever, it is only really going to work a few times unless you are really careful. I suggest you contact Microsoft and try to get a replacement drive FOC.


----------



## Nathman (Jun 3, 2007)

Mine did this before it red ringed. The mechanism was trying to do something but the tray was jamming. I found that if I pressed the eject button, then gave the tray a short sharp push, it would dislodge it.

It would only ever do it when I opened the tray to swap games and it would close itself, then jam.

Microsoft swapped the drives when it red ringed, no problems since:thumb:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips guys.

As its a second hand console, I decided to "fix" it myself.

Took it apart (thanks Google for the help) and lubed the dvd drive belt.

All working well now!!:thumb:


----------

